# Eis - Hunde ??



## Tabor12 (10. Dez. 2012)

Hallo ! 
Jetzt endlich ist definitiv Winter - anbei ein Foto von meinen Teich in meinem ersten Teichwinter... ABER - mein Hund ist heute schon drübergelaufen - in der Früh bei - 10 Grad ja kein Problem, aber wenns denn taut... wie handhabt ihr das mit euren Hunden ? Wissen die wann sie dürfen und wann nicht ? Ich bin schon unruhig dass sie einbrechen....


LG Irene


----------



## HAnniGAP (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Ich hab es auch schon getestet und es trägt schon.  Unsere Katzen laufen auch immer drauf. Sie trinken einfach zu gerne Teichwasser. Auch andere Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft trinken bei mir. Sie werden schon merken wenn es knackt.


----------



## Gladiator (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Ja die Katzen trinken gerne Teichwasser 

ich warte auf den moment wo es knackt und platsch ist sie drin..
hoffe die kommt dann nichtmehr 


aber ich denke die Tiere (auch hunde) sind schlau genug..

und deinen Hund lässt du ja nicht alleine raus?    
Vielleicht muss er einfach mal die erfahrung machen, dass eis brechen kann..  dann versteht er es vielleicht


----------



## Tabor12 (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Doch, meine Hunde sind schon alleine draussen, sehr viel sogar. Ich habe nur Angst dass einer  im Tiefen einbricht und nicht mehr rauskommt....ich weiß eben nicht wieweit sie Eis einschätzen können....


----------



## Eva-Maria (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Unsere Hunde dürfen nicht an/in den Teich, weder sommers noch winters.
Wir haben ein Kommando trainiert, "nur gucken", welches bedeutet, daß sie am Teich sitzen dürfen, jedoch nicht mit den Pfoten auf die Umrandung....geschweige denn darüber hinaus in den Flachwasserbereich.
Ein Grund u.a. ist dafür, daß sie im Winter oder gegen Frühjahr auf keinen Fall einbrechen sollen und womöglich ertrinken.


----------



## zickenkind (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Hallo,
wie immer hat man für die besten Fotos keinen Apparat dabei. Ein Gasthund ist die Tage über meinen Teich der mit Bällen und Fischernetz (Krabbennetz) abgedeckt ist rübergelaufen!  So ca. 5 cm ist er mit dem Netz eingesackt, aber rüber ist er ). Na gut es war noch ein Junghund 7 Monate alt und ein kleiner Rabauke.
Glück gehabt für beide Seiten.


----------



## elkop (10. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

ich denke, hunde können eis einschätzen. dazu ein erlebnis.

vor jahren hatten wir einen sechs monate jungen boxerhund. wir spazierten an einem zugefrorenen badeteich entlang, der hund lief aufs eis, das eigentlich ganz gut trug, denn es waren auch leute darauf zu sehen. plötzlich brach der hund in vollem lauf nach einem ungestümen sprung ein und rutschte mit seinem schwung, den er hatte, unter der eisdecke einige meter weiter.

göga lief zur einbruchsstelle, entdeckte etliche meter entfernt den hund unter der eisdecke. er reagierte instintiv, lief zum loch zurück, legte sich hin, streckte die arme ins wasser und ruderte damit wild herum. 

ich stand starr da und konnte beorbachten, wie der hund unter den eis plötzlich richtung der rudernden arme schwamm. flugs war er beim loch, göga packte ihn beim balg und zog ihn raus. dieses erlebnis war uns allen in die glieder gefahren und heute, 25 jahre später, denke ich noch immer daran, wenn ich an einem zugefrorenen gewässer bin.

nun kommt im jänner ein kleiner pupser in unser haus und ich denke jetzt schon daran, was der wohl im frühjahr mit meinem winzigteichlein aufführen wird. hoffentlich lässt er sich einreden, dass teichlein tabu ist.


----------



## Tabor12 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Unsere Hunde dürfen ja auch nicht in den Teich, das haben wir im Sommer mit ihnen so besprochen und sie haben das auch verstanden  Aber ich glaube jetzt, wo kein Wasser mehr zu sehen ist, sehen sie das nicht so eng oder haben das wieder vergessen. Ich meine, das war gestern einmal, ich hoffe, dass das vielleicht nach dem Schimpfen das einzige mal bleibt, aber man weiß nie. Schon etwas gefährlich jetzt  aber sehr schön.


----------



## lollo (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Hallo,

unsere Leah liebte das Eis. Sie war ein Schäferhund-Husky-Mix.


----------



## Eva-Maria (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

hi Tabor,
dann kann ich Dir nur raten, das Erlernte (vom Sommer) erneut zu trainieren.
Will man bestimmte Kommandos verfestigen, muß man sie eh' immer mal wieder trainieren.
Läßt Du es ihnen jetzt durchgehen.... klar rennen sie dann über'n zugefrorenen Teich.
Aber das weißt Du ja bestimmt.
Mir wäre die Gefahr, s. post von elkop, viel zu groß, einen unserer Hunde auf diese Art und Weise zu verlieren.


----------



## Lucy79 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

unser Hund ist sehr Wasserscheu....  aber sobald der Teich zu ist latscht sie auch drüber, immer der blöden Katze nach, die da immer unterwegs ist.... die Miez ist auch schon mal schwimmen gewesen weils Eis dann doch zu dünn war....      muss da immer ein Auge drauf halten...


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

so schauts aus


----------



## Boxerfan (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Meine Boxerhündin ist da eine Diva. Wenn es heiß ist geht so weit rein das blos der Bauch nicht naß wird. Im Winter ist das Eis zu kalt an den Pfoten, da macht Madam einen Bogen um den Teich


----------



## Michael der 2. (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Hi

Unsere dürfen nicht an den Teich. Habe den Teich rund herum niedrig bepflanzt, sodass auch bei viel Schnee noch die Konturen sichtbar sind. Das wirkt auch jetzt so gut, dass sie nicht hin gehen. Entgegen der allgemeinen Meinungen denke ich nicht, dass Hunde so schlau sind und denken "Vorsicht Eis, ich könnte einbrechen". Sie erschrecken vielleicht vor dem Geräusch, wenn es gärkst oder vor der unnatürlich geraden Oberfläche oä. Hin und wieder ist vielleicht einer dabei,, der durch schlechte Erfahrungen gelernt hat, mehr abr auch nicht. Im Spiel ist ein Hund schnell übers Eis gelaufen, wenn er es nicht erkennt als "verbotene Stelle". Der Schnee bleibt auch gut auf dem Eis liegen, obwohl der andere Schnee drum herum weggetaut ist. Schnee ist für unsere eine tolle anziehende Sache. Aber sie bleiben weg. Teich ist und bleibt verboten.
Man muss sein Tier kennen und einschätzen können, damit man die Frage beantworten kann. Denke das ist von Hund zu Hund anders.

Geh auf Nummer sicher, damit du nicht eines Tages einen erfrohrenen oder ertrunkenen Hund aus deinem Teich fischen musst.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Tabor12 (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Michael - da geb ich dir völlig recht - wir haben ja noch keine guten Konturen am Teich leider, weil er ja noch neu is. Im Sommer mit dem Wasser haben sie das verstanden gehabt. Jetzt glauben sies noch nicht.... müssen wir wieder von vorn anfangen leider 

LG


----------



## zickenkind (14. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Eis - Hunde ??*

Hallo Tabor,
wie Eva schon geschrieben hat, das gelernte vom Sommer nochmal vertiefen. Hunde können das schon einschätzen. Den Land Wasser ist auch ne Kontur. Um es Ihnen einfacher zu machen kannst du ja mal mit dem Fuß am Rand ne Spur machen, das sehen Hunde und haben dann einen Anhaltspunkt. Oder mittels warmen WAsser und Gißkanne eine Spur legen   Die gleiche Spur an einem anderen Punkt zum üben machen. Schwierig zu schreiben, halt so lange üben bis er nicht mehr über Deine Übungsstrecke läuft. Dann sollte das auch am Teich klappen.


----------

